# make release fails



## j4ck (May 23, 2013)

Hi
I'm trying to make my own release and that's the error while making release.
`# cd /usr/src`
`# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERN`
`# make -j4 buildworld`
`# cd release/`
`# make release NODOC=YES NOPORTS=YES NOSRC=YES`

```
find //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/doc -empty -delete
find: -delete: //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/doc: relative path potentially not
 safe
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [base.txz] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
*** [release] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release
```

This is the /etc/src.conf file:

```
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH="YES"
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES="YES"
WITHOUT_FLOPPY="YES"
WITHOUT_GAMES="YES"
WITHOUT_MAN="YES"
WITHOUT_MAN_UTILS="YES"
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS="YES"
WITHOUT_WIRELESS="YES"
WITHOUT_WIRELESS_SUPPORT="YES"
WITHOUT_AT="YES"
WITHOUT_CALENDAR="YES"
WITHOUT_INFO="YES"
WITHOUT_LOCALES="YES"
WITHOUT_ZFS="YES"
WITHOUT_BSD_CPIO="YES"
WITHOUT_CTM="YES"
WITHOUT_DICT="YES"
WITHOUT_GDB="YES"
WITHOUT_GNU="YES"
WITHOUT_GROFF="YES"
WITHOUT_HTML="YES"
WITHOU_INFO="YES"
WITHOUT_LPR="YES"
WITHOUT_MAIL="YES"
WITHOUT_PORTSNAP="YES"
WITHOUT_QUOTAS="YES"
WITHOUT_RCS="YES"
WITHOUT_SYSINSTALL="YES"
WITHOUT_BIND="YES"
WITHOUT_BIND_XML="YES"
WITHOUT_BIND_IDN="YES"
WITHOUT_BIND_SIGCHASE="YES"
WITHOUT_BIND_LARGE_FILE="YES"
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE="YES"
WITHOUT_RESCUE="YES"
```
What's wrong with this?


----------



## j4ck (May 26, 2013)

When I build the world without src.conf, the `make release` process is completed successfully. Any ideas about this problem?


----------



## j4ck (May 26, 2013)

After some hours of Googling I found out that in order to prevent removing the usr/share/doc directory (which causes the failure mentioned above), the -mindepth 1 option must be added to the find command. 

This link: http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/find-delete-broken-or-just-used-improperly-td5813513.html


----------

